# My current projet: Space 1999 Eagle 1/72 .... my last one... I swear.... FINISHED!!



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

This won't be a quick built, that's for sure..... 

It will be my last S:1999 Eagle built...... so I will add lots of stuff like a full cockpit and pod interior, lights.... and lots of details seen in the series.... I intend to make this last one pretty special....

Here goes:

The stucture and engines are done, the bells will be added at the end:








I detailed the inside of the cages 








I started working on the illogical cockpit interior. The CM should be a lot longer to look like what we saw in the series. This cockpit will be a very tight fit..... I had no choice to cut the alley, sadly.....


















The top on one side of the CM was cut so the interior can be seen...








Now I've got to modify the backwall.....

More to come...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Your last eagle built!

Yah, right....! ;-)

I like the 3d printed seats! I have a set from shapeways for mine.

Nice job opening the CM!

I'll be watching this build, like all of your build.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If you say so.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't care! Make more  Looking great so far


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

f1steph said:


> It will be my last S:1999 Eagle built......



This just in.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I guys..... 

I'm still working on my Eagle even if the updates are rare.... it's a head scratcher....

The cockpit layout is very hard to match with the one seen in the series. It's just a matter of compromise, details will be there but not exactly as seen on the screen. I also started working on the transport pod interior. 

More to come.....


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work so far............


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice work!

It looks like you are doing a great job fitting things in. For the set to fit in, the CM would need to be about 50% bigger than on the models.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Loving this.  I've always been fascinated with trying to fit the interior set inside the exterior. With the command module, you run into issues with the (vertical) spacing of the cockpit. One with the position of the seats and in relation to the windows and the other with the position of the floor and door. It kind of bugged me the seats sunk down into the floor (when I watched the show) then later it was revealed that the seats need to be raised higher in order for the pilots to look out the window. A cutaway model of the CM, like in f1steph's photos, shows where the floor needs to be because of the bottom window grooves. Of course this then causes another issue of the position of the door and how it connects to the Eagle body and the 2 floors would be on 2 different levels. The only way I can see how to fix that would be to keep the door low and on the same level as the Eagle body and have the middle floor in the cockpit low as well since there is the space between the bottom groves. The floor on the sides (with the pilot seats) would then be higher and that give the pilots height level to look out the windows.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes indeed, Mr The Engineer......
The first step I tooked was to center the pilot when viewed from the front of the CM. That started the big mess inside the CM. I had to ''cheat'', the backwall door had to be smaller then 1/72. It won't show once the CM will be fully assembled, we'll only see a portion (bottom) of the door from the top BUT will see the top half when viewed from the front . That also trigged all kinds of mods on the cockpit dashboard but without destroying it. It's impossible to have the seat sunk down like in the show with this 1/72 CM. Like Mach 7 noted, the CM needs to be bigger, I can't say if it's 50% but it has to be higher and for sure longer. Here' an exemple. I made the ''sorta'' orange light sidewalls as big as I could. If you compare it to the studio version, it's at least half the size. So expect the co-pilot side control panel to be very small. Unfortunately, that's the one that will be visible. Remember, on this picture, the dashboard is not in place.

















The detailing of the interior of the passenger module is going pretty smoothtly so far. I'm done fixing the angular exit floor, the computer panel and storage section, also almost done with the astronaut's storage section. I've also started engraving the walls details. 































This is what will be seen once the top of the pod will be glued in place. Remember, I will light the interior...... and there will be lots of stuff inside the pod....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's a small update.
I've started painting the pod interior parts and painted the CM antiglare. It's just a test fit, nothing is glued.

The wall in front on the moonbuggy has some white primer all over it. I started fixing it last night. I will hide the electrical connections and switch right behind the astronaut closets, there's plenty of space for that......









The little battery will be hidden under the floor, right beside the passenger seats. These seats will be removable so I can replace the battery when the time comes.



































More to come....

See ya later....


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice work, I like the location of the buggy. It fits there very nicely.

The pod interior looks great!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Well thanks guys.....

Mach 7, I think it's the logical place to put the Moonbuggy. I see myself parking it inside the pod with no problems....

Wanna see a crazy location to put the Moonbuggy...... The only episode (to my knowledge) where we see a Moonbuggy inside the Eagle is in ''The Testament of Arkadia''...... look in the background..... this the the section between the passenger pod and the engine section...... 














Now, try to imagine how it can get in and out of that small section...... there's only one small slidding door, that's it... another exemple of the goofy thinking in S:1999....


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Sadly, there never was a lot of thinking in Space 1999. It sure was pretty though!


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

f1steph said:


> Well thanks guys.....
> 
> Mach 7, I think it's the logical place to put the Moonbuggy. I see myself parking it inside the pod with no problems....
> 
> ...


I think this is one of those times where we have to agree to disagree. I got the Eagle cutaway poster and that was the one thing that really bugs me that the artist placed the moonbuggy in that location in the passenger pod. Just by your photo, you can see that it _just_ barely fits and that's only with no wall there (especially without the storage shelves). Take a look on the other side that has the "L" shapped wall and see how far the shelves stuck out on the inside and the amount of space between that and the exterior pod wall - there's no way a moonbuggy would fit there. And yes, according to that one episode ''The Testament of Arkadia'' shows the location of the moonbuggy and it's the _only_ location where it can possibly go. When I first saw that episode I was surprised how tight a fit it was and how someone could try to walk past it to use the bathroom (or the rest of that rear section). However if you look at the 2 photos you posted, you can see they had the moonbuggy in the wrong orientation - sideways instead of front to back which it was suppose to be. If you flip the moonbuggy in the correct way (forwards) there would be space to walk between it an the wall on the starboard side (the bathroom). 

There's also the logistics of loading and unloading the moonbuggy IF it was stored in that location of the passenger pod (which it can't fit). You can't have it drop down with an elevator platform because the engine nozzles are right there (on the bottom of the passenger pod). That means you have to drive it down a ramp from a door that opens on the forward passenger pod wall. However that means that the passenger pod has to be disconnected from the Eagle which blasts off, they have to drive out the moonbuggy and then the Eagle has to fly back, land and reconnect the passenger pod. And then repeat this procedure to load the moonbuggy back in. Completely inefficient, wasting a lot of time, fuel, etc. The only other way is having the side wall of the passenger pod slide outwards and have the moonbuggy drive down a ramp from there. But again, the moonbuggy wont fit there.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello Mr The Engineer,

I totally agree with you on the ''impossible'' fitting possibility in the section before the engines. You can't lower the moonbuggy with an elevator because of the pipings and engines nozzels underneath or the sides of ths section can't be opened because they are inside and ''cage''. Even if you lower the passenget pod, the door access is only for a human specification on the Ealges, not bigger. But I don't think that the Moonbuggy won't kit where it is, it won't be touching the centre aile and won't block the side door access. Other that this location, there's no way a Moonbuggy could fit inside a passenger pod with this interior configuration. A special transport pod with no computer, passenger seats or closet, two or even 3 Moonbuggy could fit with no problem. But this is just something that we actually never saw in the series so it's pure speculation from us, fans of Space 1999 modelers.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Mach7 said it nicely:



mach7 said:


> Sadly, there never was a lot of thinking in Space 1999. It sure was pretty though!


It was a great looking show but when you start analyzing the Eagle and other things some things don't make sense or the designs weren't thought through. Things like that kind of bugged me, if they had the time and put more effort in the designs and sets, etc (ie having the interior Eagle sets being able to fit into the exterior) it would have been much better.

There's actually a 3rd interior version of the regular passenger pod. The 2 main ones have the 4 seats on the rear left side and one version has another set of 4 seats on the right side, whereas the second version has the computer bank/desk and seat on the right side. In one episode (I think it may have been The Black Sun episode) had a 3rd version. Both the left and right sides had the 'front seats' but no rear seats. These 2 areas were cargo space and had the white cargo boxes and other items stacked up.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there. You're absolutly right, a lot of stuff don't make sense in S:1999. In fact, you can add most of the sci-fi movies (2001 is the exception) and TV series, especially the old ones. Have you ever wonder how the Chariot could fit inside the Jupiter 2 (TOS)? Both are almost the same size..... Maybe it's a transport vehicule that fits insde a little box and you just have to press a red button on it side an bang, it just appear..... Or what about all the 


Here the passenger pod in ''The Black Sun''. There's not much cargo space behing the passenger seats plus we never see how the front of the pod looks like. You can notice that there's only two seats on each side, that's were the extra cargo location came from.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The funny thing is they had the time. If memory serves me (questionable), they took well over a year to film the 1st season.

We sometimes forget that TV and Movies are supposed to "look" practical AND entertain AND be able to be built in the time/budget that they had. Nothing can ever really fit/work but as long as it looks like it can and its in budget, it's good enough.

Space 1999 actually did as good as any TV or movie of it's era.

Looking forward to an update on the excellent build!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

If you want to read a good indept analysis of the series, I recommend reading this book. It's not a new book (1995 I think) , but there's a lot of interresting info about the series.

*Exploring Space: 1999: An Episode Guide and Complete History of the Mid-1970s Science Fiction Television Series*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

f1steph said:


> If you want to read a good indept analysis of the series, I recommend reading this book. It's not a new book (1995 I think) , but there's a lot of interresting info about the series.
> 
> *Exploring Space: 1999: An Episode Guide and Complete History of the Mid-1970s Science Fiction Television Series*


Yes. _Star Trek_, to a large degree I think, really spoiled us. It amazes me that it was, despite some nitpicking here and there and maybe a couple of big errors, remarkably consistent for its time. Compare it to every other television series of the sixties--and even the seventies--and very few will come close.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Star Trek did spoil us forever.
Having read The making of Star Trek, Inside Star Trek, Star Trek Memories, and all the These are the voyages.
And also having read The Making of Space 1999 and Destination Moonbase Alpha.

It becomes apparent that the work that went into the writing on Star Trek was far beyond anything else for its time, or even since. The writing staff would keep working on the script until all the character voices and actions were consistent and there were minimal universe conflict and even science conflict-mostly. Some scripts would stay in development for months until they got it right.

Space 1999 was the polar opposite, according to Destination Moonbase Alpha, many times a story was pitched on Wednesday, it was written over the weekend, and was filming on Monday!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Star Trek did spoil us forever.
> Having read The making of Star Trek, Inside Star Trek, Star Trek Memories, and all the These are the voyages.
> And also having read The Making of Space 1999 and Destination Moonbase Alpha.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. You've read a _few_ more books than I have on_ ST_ and one more on_ S:99_ but I grok, man.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Time for an update..

I'm done with my 5 astronauts.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

And started assembling the cockpit interior.... but I can't close it, the seats are touching the backwall... need to fix it..... Rrrrrr....






























Also started building the passenger computer module... desk and chair are justs primed...
















More to come......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work on those figures


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks..... they are really tiny...... 

Well I was able to glue the backwall to the rest of the CM. I've also did a light test with no resistance... just for a few seconds.... . As you can see, I need to fix a joint so no light can ''escape''..... 










That's the SMD LED that I used for the CM interior. I will use two for the passager module.....


















That's a big step forward...... I can now focus on the passager module....


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

f1steph said:


> Hi there. You're absolutly right, a lot of stuff don't make sense in S:1999. In fact, you can add most of the sci-fi movies (2001 is the exception) and TV series, especially the old ones. Have you ever wonder how the Chariot could fit inside the Jupiter 2 (TOS)? Both are almost the same size..... Maybe it's a transport vehicule that fits insde a little box and you just have to press a red button on it side an bang, it just appear..... Or what about all the
> 
> 
> Here the passenger pod in ''The Black Sun''. There's not much cargo space behing the passenger seats plus we never see how the front of the pod looks like. You can notice that there's only two seats on each side, that's were the extra cargo location came from.
> ...


Those cargo pods don't look as if they're secured, either. I don't think I'd want to be sitting there if the Eagle made some sudden manuever.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, the structure of that spaceship looks a bit flimsy.... or maybe the tubing structure is made with a special material like carbon fiber... I really don't think that Brian Johnson tough of that when he designed it..... the same goes for the detailing when you look at the Eagle studio models from up close..... you'll see lots of Gemini spacecraft parts, miniature lunar module, grills from tanks (Panzer I think)......


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

The Eagles always remind me of the Sikorsky Skycrane helicopters, so as a kid they seemed fine to me.

After learning a bit more about rockets I figured it would have all kinds of stability issues no matter how strong the "backbone" was.

I am surprised no one ever never built a Chinook type tandem helicopter with an open frame like an Eagle, you would think that would work and save a lot of weight...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's another update....

The wiring is done (with a resistor) and working, I had to install some reflective tape inside the passenger module roof to stop the light from leaking, the spacesuits cabinet is glued, the same for the Computer. All the walls are glued, I need to paint and glue one of the interior door.... The CM is done (decals and weathering will be done later), ready to be connected to the passager module.

This picture was taken before I fixed the little space where the light can be seen, also the intensity of the light is now less strong because of the resistor I've added to the circuit. The switch is located under the passenger module... 




































There's so much details I need to add...... 
See ya later with more pics........


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

Amazing the amount of detailing you are putting into this scale.
I'll not hold it against you if this is not your last one. Great work should be repeated.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi,
Gee Thanks...
Sorry but yes it will be my last one. In fact, it's actually pretty big, 14 inches long...... so that takes a chunk of my small available display space....
I've got several ideas to add to this built, I'm sure you're gonna like them.... Stay tuned....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I hope they had some pods that had a lot more passenger seats.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

StarshipClass said:


> I hope they had some pods that had a lot more passenger seats.


Well the max is 8 seated passenger plus the two pilots, total 10 Alphans with this passenger pod configuration.( I don't remember an episode with 8 passengers seated at the same time.). That means, in case of Operation Exodus, 30 Eagles équipped with this pod can evacuate the 300 Alphans..... BUT, was there 30 Eagles on Alpha? And I doubt there was 30 pod configured with 8 seats..... Sooooo, that makes Operation Exodus a bit phony....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
Here's another small update....
I've made the chair for the computer desk...









The ladder....









I'm still working on the Moonbuggy details. I'm done with the decals. Next, installing the wheels, painting some details and making an antenna.... 

















I've also made a test with the Glider in place....


















That's it for now... more to come soon....
See ya...


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

When Sixteen-12 released their 12" diecast eagle with the glider, I went and checked some photo screen shots (Catacomb I think) and again there is a difference between the exterior model and the interior set. There are scenes with the interior passenger pod where you can see the spot where the ladder drops down from the ceiling and Maya and Russell climb up and on the exterior the docking tube between the Eagle and the glider is in a different spot. It's one of those things where someone wasn't paying attention. There's also the scene which shows Maya and Russell climbing into the glider and then into the seats. You have to have the docking tube in that spot so when you place the ladder on the passenger pod ceiling, it has to be in the right spot.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes you're absolutly right ..... AGAIN, there's a mismatch between the studio models and went we see Maya and Russell climbing the ladder. I did spot that. There's so much logical details missing on the studio models, it really buggs me.... 

I've said so many times that in S:1999, the right hand wasn't talking to the left hand, the model builders were not talking with the scene builders...... this is another exemple....

Check this out. The BLUE arrow is where Maya and Russell are climbing the ladder in the episode ''The Immunity Syndrome'', the RED arrow is where I will install the ladder, it will be in straight line with the Glider cockpit. 









Yesterday, I painted the computer desk, passenger support legs, ladder, sprayed a dullcoat layer on the Moonbuggy and wheels........ a step each day and this project will be finished.... can't wait to built something else then S:1999 stuff.......


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

The computer desk and chair are now glued, the same for the ladder. Notice how effective the passender module LED are.... I've also glued the Moonbuggy wheels .




























More to come...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
Here's another small update.....
I've replaced the Moonbuggy seat cushions, added an antenna and 2 tie-down on the inner wheels... 










and they won't be seen once the roof of the passenger module will be in place..... BUT they will be there...









I've also made a teeny-weeny Brian the brain.... time for some putty-sanding-primer....
























More to come..... soon.... 

See ya later....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looking good.Never apologize for showing us such fine work.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Mr X...

Another small update.

I've just finished installing the transport boxes with tie-down, glued the Moonbuggy to the floor and glued all this in the passager module.






























I've also glued a small tool box near the seated astronaut, and glued a tie-down on the small boxes .









Next, I will make another ladder 'cause the one I made is ''off-scale''..... and I will also work on Brian the crazy robot.... 

See ya later...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's another small update....

I've installed the new ladder, made 3 tiny Commlocks, added a small toll box near the computer desk and added a tie-down on the chair.




























And Brian is ready for detailing...









More to come....

See ya later...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's another small update.

I've made one EVA Jet Pack for one astronaut. Now I need to make a tether.


----------



## jkirk (Feb 19, 2020)

Wow is all I have to say.......excellent work!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's another small update.

Brian the brain (it's as big as a dime, FYI) is finito and glued inside the passager pod. I had to cut the top antenna 'cause it was touching the ceiling. Next step, is to install the two astronauts at their location. Then I'll ne ready to glue the pod ceiling. I've also started working on the external boosters.



































See ya later....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi again,

Both astronauts are now glued and also I glued another tether on the wall. Always have a spare......  ...... Next: the side boosters.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there,

Here's another small update.

The Glider has it's base paint and gloss coat. It's ready for the big decal job.










The 4 ''side boosters'' detailing are going well . Still more stuff to be added.



















More to come soon..... See ya...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
Well I'm almost done with the ''side boosters''. The last thing I need to do before the mat coat is to add some weathering. 

















I've also spray some Alclad black on the 16 engine bells, next step, Alclad chrome..... I hope I won't have any problems with this, I find it tricky, too much chrome paint and it turns out aluminium....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys..... time for another small update...

All 4 ''side boosters'' are done......
























The engine bells are painted.... I will add some weathering later on.... I'm not too happy with the big ones...... I find it hard to get a nice result with the Alclad chrome..... it's not a product fault, it's my incompetence with this type of paint....










And I've started adding the decals on the passenger pod.... I will also add the stairs openings on each side of the side sliding doors......

















More to come.....

See ya later...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I've added a couple more decals......


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been catching up with this build and it is VERY impressive. I really like all that you have done with the details. Great job so far.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Dave..

I've added more grey and light blue decals, almost like the one seen on the studio Eagle 1 (44 inches). Next step, seal everything with a flat coat before the weathering.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys.

Time for anoter update. This time, it's a big one...

The roof is glued... there's no turning back....


















I've started to drill the holes inside the RSC. The Glider supports and access tube are primed. more details will be 
added to the rear support.


















They will be placed around there What.... the glider is now RED.... hehehehe

















I've also printed 12 solar panels that will go on the passenger module. I find it really annoying to see black ''sorta tinted windows'' on all the Eagles built, even the studio Eagles were like that..totally illogical...

















That's it for now....

See ya..


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys..... another big step completed..... I've also started working on the decals.... more to come later on this week....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I started the big decal job... lots of tiny decals. My reference are from pictures of Eagle 1 studio model (44 inches) .


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Another quick update.... I'm done with the landing gears supports decals. I also started working the command module decals and 
passenger module solar panels..... more to come....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I've made a big step forward on my Eagle. The passenger module is now glued to the spine structure. This Eagle is in flight mode so the landing gears are in the ''UP position'', like it was ''logically'' supposed to be in the series but it never was seen..... 
































The beak is ready to be connected to the rest of the Eagle.









































More to come.....

See ya...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
Another big step..... the beak is glued to the rest of the structure.... Next, the decals on the engine and on the spine.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys..... check this out, the 1/72 Vs 1/93........ what a difference.... and the engine bells are still not installed on the 1/72....










And yes, all the lights are working...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Better '' not so focused'' pictures of the lights in total darknest...

















Decals on the engines a done, I just need to add a couple détails on the engines and the're done..










I've started the little decals installation on the structure..... the solar panels are in place....
























More to come....I'm on a roll.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic job  Really like that you put the pads in the up position. That always bugged me  Love the detailing--everything looks spot on. The interior is out of this world (well, it's supposed to be, I reckon). 👍


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

StarshipClass said:


> Fantastic job  Really like that you put the pads in the up position. That always bugged me  Love the detailing--everything looks spot on. The interior is out of this world (well, it's supposed to be, I reckon). 👍


Gee thanks. 

I'm almost done weathering the Eagle, well only the bottom needs to be completed. But I'm mainly working right now on trying to make it stand on it's own without having to use the kit's base. It's not easy 'cause it's now pretty heavy even without the Glider on top, but I think it will work. Slowly but surely..... pictures when it will be done.... See ya later....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

f1steph said:


> Gee thanks.
> 
> I'm almost done weathering the Eagle, well only the bottom needs to be completed. But I'm mainly working right now on trying to make it stand on it's own without having to use the kit's base. It's not easy 'cause it's now pretty heavy even without the Glider on top, but I think it will work. Slowly but surely..... pictures when it will be done.... See ya later....


I'm going to use your pics as reference on this kit.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

StarshipClass said:


> I'm going to use your pics as reference on this kit.


Not a problem.....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,
I'm finally done working on the Eagle itself. I finally decided to put the kit's stand aside 'cauue the Eagle it way too heavy to stand only on a center tube. So I've decided to add support tubes under the engine bells... I've done my best... Next step, the Glider... I can FINALLY see the light at the end of the tunnel.... FINALLY !!!! ....


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm almost done detailing the Glider. I'm having a hard time with the decals. They are too small for this ''low quality'' Glider... Next step, adding the white lines and fixing the windows frames. 

For some reason, I can't load any pictures so here's some links

Glider 1

Glider 2

Glider 3

Glider 4

Glider 5

More to come pretty soon...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

image 1

Are you getting any type of error message or is it just taking awhile to load them?

Can you edit them back in from the link page?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I get this message..... it's kinda weird, I can load this picture..... 










It's the same if I drag or select the pictures....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That is strange! I will flag your post for review. Let us know if it continuous.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

f1steph said:


> I get this message..... it's kinda weird, I can load this picture.....
> 
> View attachment 323038
> 
> ...


When I try to view the 5 links above, I can view the 1st one only. The others take me to a Google page that wants me to 

*"Verify it’s you"*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

image 2








image 3








image 4









image 5

I was able to open the other 4 images and copy and paste them into this post. Are they visible to everyone else?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep, I can see them.... Darn I still can't insert an image....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Did you recently change to or upgrade your google service?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi there.

Nope, nothing changed..... I'm always doing the same thing, same camera, same picture format (JPG)..... 

I'm done with the Glider decals. Next step, need to make the bottom dirty and finally spray a coat of satin varnish....

Glider 1

Glider 2

Glider 3


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Still seeing the 'Verify it's you' from Google, when I click the links, wanting me to sign in.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

It works for me. I click on the links and it displays the pictures, no problem.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you are not already clicking directly on the image to copy it directly and then paste it directly into the post reply box from your photo page - try that process instead.

When I try to copy and post the url link address for the image - it is also giving me an error message to contact an administrator.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

edge10 said:


> Still seeing the 'Verify it's you' from Google, when I click the links, wanting me to sign in.


We are not going to able to fix that issue for you directly. I have a google email account so it probably recognizes me and signs me in automatically. You can sign up for a google email (you dont have to use it) or a google image account and it should allow you to see the posted links then.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I've created a temporary album for the Glider. Here's the link:

My Space 1999 Glider


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

The Glider supports are installed. I need to fix one last thing on the Glider and I'm done....

My Space 1999 Glider


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Wonderful!!

Larry


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

And a couple more....

















































That's it for this project... Thanks a lot for your patience and support.....
My next project, a simple one, a car........with no major modifications......Tamiya Mclaren Senna 1/24....


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congradualations on 'finally' really finishing!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you for the wonderful way you brought us along on your project. The result is nothing short of awesome. Well done.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic! It was fun watching this project unfold and completed. Now that's it's finished, it's understandable that you will take a bit of a break. What I want to know is, is this really, really, really, REALLY the last one?????? 😁🤪🤣


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

3....







2....





1......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The glider looks fantastic, man! 👍


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for your comments....

I've added some fake smoke to the bottom of the 12 engines and applied some lighter grey. I will make a landing platform in a few months, just to add more details to this built.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking smoke. 🤙

Would it be appropriate to have an orange-ish glow just inside the smoke and the nozzles with LED lights? Been awhile since I've seen any parts of Space 1999.....


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

They just has thin streams of gas that blew a lot of "moondust" around the landing site.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I understand how that would work in Space and on the Moon but I dont think it would be enough energy to fly around in or leave Earth's atmosphere and its gravity.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> They just has thin streams of gas that blew a lot of "moondust" around the landing site.
> View attachment 323615


We can't see it on this picture but there's 2 strings that are pulling the Eagle up.... thanks to the black moon sky, we can't see them..... Hehehehe


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I understand how that would work in Space and on the Moon but I dont think it would be enough energy to fly around in or leave Earth's atmosphere and its gravity.


 Yeah, that's what I've always believe. It's a spaceship like the lunar module was.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks a lot........ My next S:1999 projet will be a fully fonctionnal Commlock (voice and video) and the Stun Gun also fully fonctionnal .... Ahahahahaha, that one would be freaking amazing....


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

f1steph said:


> Thanks a lot........ My next S:1999 projet will be a fully fonctionnal Commlock (voice and video) and the Stun Gun also fully fonctionnal .... Ahahahahaha, that one would be freaking amazing....


I was able to shoehorn a soundboard, a speaker, a LiPo battery, switches and leds into a stun gun, shouldn't be too hard!


----------

